# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  شوفوا الدعايات في افريقيا....ههههههههههه

## الـمـشـاكـسـه

سلخييييييييييرااات


جايبه لكم صور دعايات من ارقى الماركات بافريقيا.....


وصدقوني بعدها بتغسلون ايديكم من دعيات ام بي سي


<< هووووووووورررراء
.
.
.
.
.
.
بس من جد روعه........

ركزوا بعارضي الازياء
.
.
.
.
.

اضغط هنا للرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي




ههههههههههههههههه

شوفوا الجزمه 
والله ياهي حركه

يالله عاد يالله يمديكم على محمود سعيد

فيه صوره ثانيه بس فتنه
.
.
.
.
عادي.
.
.
.
طيب...

.
.



اضغط هنا للرؤية الصورة بحجمها الطبيعي


.
تراها احسن من نانسي عندهم
بس رفعت الرجلين آخر دلع..

تحيـــــــاتيـ \\\\ المشاكسه

----------


## alzahrani33

ههههههههههه

اما نا نسي ههههههههه
برلم برلم

يسلمووو ع الصوووره

----------


## sh0osh0o

*بصراحه روووعه ها العروض والبنت ذكرتني ببرتني خاصه قصة الشعر* 


*ثانكس على عروض الازياء 

دمتي انيقه 

*

----------


## hope

> والبنت ذكرتني ببرتني خاصه قصة الشعر



 

هههههههههههه

ايه حتى اني دكرتني فيها نفس قصة بريتني لكن هادي شعرها اطول 

يسلموووووو على الصوور خيووه المشاكسه

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

هــلاآآآآ

شوووكرن على تواجدكم معاااااي

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يسلمووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## w_alwaheed

هههههههههههههههه 



حلوة الصور رووووووووووععه 



والله شكلك توك جايه من الصومال

----------


## Hussain.T

ههههههههههه ، صور مضحكة.. وازياء روعة ههه...

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

يسلموو على المرور

----------


## ملاك الررروح

ههههههههههههههههههههه

يسلموووووووووووو

مشاكسة

على الصور النكته<<ههههههههههه

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

الله يسلمك 
تحياتي لكِ

----------


## عنيده

ههههههههههههههههههههههه 


يسلموو خيو ع الصور 

تحياتي

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

الله يسلمك

----------


## اسيرة شوق

ههههههههههههههههههههه

أي mbc  واي الراي

هذول أحلى

هههههههههههههه

مشكورة المشاكسه

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ههههههه
يسلموو غناتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حلوووووووووين

هاهاهاها

----------


## ملكة الملوك

هههههههههههه

ابي اروح اصير مثلها  هههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## جنة الرضا

ههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه

هذا دعايه...... الناس يتسدحون على الشاطئ  وهذي مدري وين جالسه مدري على الطريق

----------


## همسة ألم

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يهبلون 
يسلموووووووووو ع الدعايات :)

----------


## مريم صالح

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو على الصور رائعه

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

دوم الضحكه جميعاً

----------


## حـبـگ مـلـكـنـي

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يسلموووووو علىالصور 
بس والله حليوين 
تحياتي لك

----------


## حبيبي باسم

تصميم رااااااااااااع  يا اسيرة شوق وشكراً

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

يسلمووو على المرور 
حبيبي باسم / الظاهر ملخبط بين موضوع ثاني  :noworry:

----------


## علي pt

هههههه
بأفريقيا ناس يموتون جوع وناس يتعطرون وناس يرفعون رجايلهم ..

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*ثنكس على المرور*

----------


## المتحير

هههههههه يسلمو

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*الله يسلمك*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*هههههههههههههههههه*
*الله يغربل بليسش ..صدق دعآيات أحلى من mbc*
*يسلمووو*
*يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*هههههه*
*الله يسلمك ,, نورتي والله*

----------


## فدوى الك روحي

يااااااااااااااااي ..
امووت اناا بالشيااكه..
الصورة الاولى مو معروفه دعاايه نعاال لو عطر لو شورتات
والصورة الثاانيه لاطعينهاا بالشمس كان خلوها تلبس النظارة مو مطيرتنهااا بالهوااا..
يسلموو خيتو ع الصور
والله بجد شي

----------


## looovely

ههههههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآآي,,والله انك ضحكتيني 
           تدري بيني وبينش,,عطوني أفكار حركات حق التصوير
           ومديلات,,وقصات الشعر الرهيبه,,خخخخخخخخخ
                 يسلمووووووووووو,,ع هيك صور كشوخه
                         تحياتي لكِ,,looovely

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*ههههههههههههههههه* 
*منورين والله*

----------

